# Cheaper, Bulk, Quark anyone?



## newblifter (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi all,

I have fallen for quark! Having tried them all (except sainsburys which i will be sampling soon!) Morrisons is my favorite. They used to stock a whole shelf full, then stopped selling it for a month or so, now its back, but only 2 trays a time, and once one is bought by me as you can guess, it doesn't last long so im always arriving at empty shelves!

Question : has anyone ever bought in bulk, i notice it lasts a fair while but not sure where to go, i have tried local wholesalers but they dont sell it! My gym at one point sold it, but stopped as it wasn't feesable! Just wondered if anyone knew? Thought id try musclefoods, but no luck!

Thanks all

SOrry if this is the wrong place to post?!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Bumping this!

Same here we only have a tescoe near me and they have stopped selling it, 10 mile drive to Morrison's and they dont stock much!

I stick a spoon of naughty old jam in it tastes bloody lovely!

Egg whites are like gold dust around here also!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

newblifter said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have fallen for quark! Having tried them all (except sainsburys which i will be sampling soon!) Morrisons is my favorite. They used to stock a whole shelf full, then stopped selling it for a month or so, now its back, but only 2 trays a time, and once one is bought by me as you can guess, it doesn't last long so im always arriving at empty shelves!
> 
> ...


Why don't you buy both? Would last you twice as long, plus it might get them to get more in, as it would be logged as out of stock. When I was eating a lot of quark, the Co-op started stocking more of it. But if there was a couple left on the shelf, they would wait until they were gone, until they bought in more.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Lol I'm reading this and thinking "well, why not just buy beef and stop being a veggie!" man up sort of thing. Then I realised you were talking about Quark and not Quorn.

:stuart:



mygym said:


> Bumping this!
> 
> Same here we only have a tescoe near me and they have stopped selling it, 10 mile drive to Morrison's and they dont stock much!
> 
> ...


I was horrified at this (when I still thought you were talking about Quorn mince.)


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

@Keeks is the Queen or Quark. Perhaps she can shed some light on this?

But OP, if you're clearing out Morrisons shelves, maybe have a work at their information desk, ask to speak to a manager, and tell him how much you buy. As long as he sells it, I'm sure he'd order more in.


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

it is frustrating as my local asda only has it evry so often and i have just got the taste for it, will try morrisons as well


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Google is your best friend !! Maybe do a online shop at Asda or Sainsbury's and see if you can add ten or so to your basket


----------



## imabigguy (Oct 4, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> @Keeks is the Queen or Quark. Perhaps she can shed some light on this?
> 
> But OP, if you're clearing out Morrisons shelves, maybe have a work at their information desk, ask to speak to a manager, and tell him how much you buy. As long as he sells it, I'm sure he'd order more in.


Yea do this all they have to do is add it to the order pad and also as above if you buy it all it will be scanned as out of stock and more will be in in the next 2 days.

The supermarket will most likely have more in the warehouse so just ask the staff to get that for you


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

I was in Asda the other day when 2 "cuddly" women talking about weight watchers and something called quark that was only 2 sins and should be somewhere down the cheese aisle.

I was pi55ing myself as I took 23 tubs off the shelf.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2013)

Can you hear that ? It's the distant sound of a charging @Keeks on her way to shed light on any quark related topic 

Bloody waitrose keep running out of quark here, am not happy about that !!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Im here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  But not liking what Im reading..........supermarkets running out of quark?!?!? WTF!??!?!?!?!??!?!! :cursing:

Ok, Ive calmed down a bit now.  Right, Ive only had this problem I think once or twice as my Morrisons stock loads of the stuff, and I go shopping twice per week, so I just buy at least a tray per visit, stock piling it so that if they do sell out, Ive got some to fall back on for at least a week.

I would agree with whats been said already, talk to customer service, and if you're going to buy it regularly, ask them to order extra or put some aside for you. Otherwise, just buy whatever there is, whenever they have it. Or stage a protest............I'll come and kick up a fuss!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

How much a day to you lot have?

I only have a tub a day but starting to crave more lol


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

mygym said:


> How much a day to you lot have?
> 
> I only have a tub a day but starting to crave more lol


Off season, can easliy get through a couple a day, and then even more if cooking and baking with it.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Off season, can easliy get through a couple a day, and then even more if cooking and baking with it.


Only off season, is that becuse of the sugar content?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

mygym said:


> Only off season, is that becuse of the sugar content?


No, my coach has me on just chicken/turkey or fish when prepping, no quark allowed apart from when its cheat meal. :crying: I have to make the most of my meals and quark doesnt fill me as much as a meal of meat/fish and veg so have to sacrifice it for prep.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Mez said:


> I was in Asda the other day when 2 "cuddly" women talking about weight watchers and something called quark that was only 2 sins and should be somewhere down the cheese aisle.
> 
> I was pi55ing myself as I took 23 tubs off the shelf.


I can't even get the stuff over here. Dunnes use to stock a limited amount and now it seems to be replaced by some weight watchers tubs as Operation Transformation is on TV.


----------



## newblifter (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow what a response! Who knew there we so many Quark addicts out there! Thats a dam good idea about the ordering online !!! I like it! Thanks for all the info, i guess for the while (untill sainsburys is confirmed good) i am going to ask to stock more or buy it all up!

It might be they have loads just none on the shelf!

What cooking do you guys use it for? I mainly only know of sticking it with some tinned tomates and tikka spcies and it makes a really creamy high protein chicken tikka curry!


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

newblifter said:


> Wow what a response! Who knew there we so many Quark addicts out there! Thats a dam good idea about the ordering online !!! I like it! Thanks for all the info, i guess for the while (untill sainsburys is confirmed good) i am going to ask to stock more or buy it all up!
> 
> It might be they have loads just none on the shelf!
> 
> What cooking do you guys use it for? I mainly only know of sticking it with some tinned tomates and tikka spcies and it makes a really creamy high protein chicken tikka curry!


Cheeeeeeesecake


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

newblifter said:


> Wow what a response! Who knew there we so many Quark addicts out there! Thats a dam good idea about the ordering online !!! I like it! Thanks for all the info, i guess for the while (untill sainsburys is confirmed good) i am going to ask to stock more or buy it all up!
> 
> It might be they have loads just none on the shelf!
> 
> What cooking do you guys use it for? I mainly only know of sticking it with some tinned tomates and tikka spcies and it makes a really creamy high protein chicken tikka curry!


Just for the info

I did a Sainsbury's order and you can order up to 20 of the same product


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

The only place ive ever seen it is Morrisons. My normal one have only had it once never seen it since, a new one opened last week and they had it on Sunday when i went.

I tried cooking with it before attempting to make sort of a carbonara type of dish for a change from the normal chicken and broc. It went very badly lol it all curdled and was horrible.

What do you guys do with yours ?


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

theshrew said:


> The only place ive ever seen it is Morrisons. My normal one have only had it once never seen it since, a new one opened last week and they had it on Sunday when i went.
> 
> I tried cooking with it before attempting to make sort of a carbonara type of dish for a change from the normal chicken and broc. It went very badly lol it all curdled and was horrible.
> 
> What do you guys do with yours ?


Cheeeeeeeeeesecake

Bagels

Goes nice on curries to cool the ****a down


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

There's sugar in Quark ? :scared:


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> There's sugar in Quark ? :scared:


How much


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

completeconcentration said:


> How much


No idea, not much I hope !!!


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> No idea, not much I hope !!!


Me to GOOGLE AWAY!!!!!!! -------->


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

Well I always thought zero carbs = zero sugar tbh


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Well I always thought zero carbs = zero sugar tbh


Apparently not


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

Maybe the queen of Quark knows , @Keeks is there sugar in Quark m'dear ?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Saints quark with TPW cherry bake well protein....


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

No sugar!


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Keeks said:


> No sugar!


Yay


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

Keeks said:


> No sugar!


Cos you are sweet enough ! :lol:

Result though, I can eat more and not worry 

Bring on the trumpets


----------



## supersonic (Sep 25, 2012)

I've only just heard/read about quark (which led me to find this thread!  ). Seems it's good to eat before bed? Do you just eat it on it's own or is it better with something?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

supersonic said:


> I've only just heard/read about quark (which led me to find this thread!  ). Seems it's good to eat before bed? Do you just eat it on it's own or is it better with something?


Yay......a quark virgin!

Great bedtime snack! Im not keen on plain quark, but My Protein do flavdrops which are ace when added to quark. You can add protein to it too which tastes delish. Or you can make quark jelly, sachet of sugar free jelly, make as normal and add a few dollops of quark, set as normal and its lovely. :thumb:


----------



## supersonic (Sep 25, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Yay......a quark virgin!
> 
> Great bedtime snack! Im not keen on plain quark, but My Protein do flavdrops which are ace when added to quark. You can add protein to it too which tastes delish. Or you can make quark jelly, sachet of sugar free jelly, make as normal and add a few dollops of quark, set as normal and its lovely. :thumb:


Thanks! :thumbup1:

I reckon I'll go on the hunt for some tomorrow :laugh:

I'm guessing it counts as "clean" food when looking to bulk and keep fat gain to a minimum?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I just wolf a tub down with a couple of oatcakes, lovely


----------



## GH16 (Dec 23, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Well I always thought zero carbs = zero sugar tbh


The quark in asda and tesco has 4.1g of carbs per 100g


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2013)

GH16 said:


> The quark in asda and tesco has 4.1g of carbs per 100g


Really ? Blimey, the golden acre stuff I have doesnt have any


----------



## GH16 (Dec 23, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Really ? Blimey, the golden acre stuff I have doesnt have any


Yeah mate,where do you get the carb free stuff? Quark is lovely


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2013)

GH16 said:


> Yeah mate,where do you get the carb free stuff? Quark is lovely


I get it in waitrose , only shop in my town that sells it  It's on offer atm too 59p a tub. @Keeks get that hun, 59p for a tub of quark, guess who's fridge will be stocked soon   If you got a waitrose around you, check it out


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

newblifter said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have fallen for quark! Having tried them all (except sainsburys which i will be sampling soon!) Morrisons is my favorite. They used to stock a whole shelf full, then stopped selling it for a month or so, now its back, but only 2 trays a time, and once one is bought by me as you can guess, it doesn't last long so im always arriving at empty shelves!
> 
> ...


Dude, if you like Morrisons you'll love Saisbury's - it's like thick yoghurt  sooooo yuuummmyyy!!!

1 tub quark, 300-400ml milk and a teeny bit of honey and shake it up and it's the perfect natural bedtime shake with about 40-45g slow release protein


----------



## supersonic (Sep 25, 2012)

GH16 said:


> The quark in asda and tesco has 4.1g of carbs per 100g


Yeh, the Kingdom Dairy quark I bought from Morrisons (only one there) had 3.4g of carbs per 100g also.

Has anyone used it with tuna and pasta as an alternative to mayo?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Just had a tub mixed in my casien shake,

Yes I have used as a substitute for mayo, tuna, chicken etc works fine.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Just been to my local asda, they had a tonne of quark. Stocked up as I really fancy it with jam now thanks to this thread


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Only trouble with quark I have is my bloody dog! She loves it and thinks I HAVE to save her some out of each pot,


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Really ? Blimey, the golden acre stuff I have doesnt have any


Just been searching for this stuff as the quark i get has 3.4g sugar per 100g, and the golden acre stuff does have carbs in:

http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/asda-compare-prices/cheese/golden_acre_quark_250g.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

Juice Junky said:


> Just been searching for this stuff as the quark i get has 3.4g sugar per 100g, and the golden acre stuff does have carbs in:
> 
> http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/asda-compare-prices/cheese/golden_acre_quark_250g.html


4.1g of carbs with 0.2 of that being sugars is nothing tbh. Well nothing to worry about anyway  It still tastes lush


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Ah fair enough, thought you was saying it had no carbs,

May switch to this stuff as sainsburies is 3.4 carb which is all sugar


----------

